# Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf



## west1 (4. März 2007)

Hallo,

Gibt es hier Angler die sich mit den Gewässern des Offendorfers Verein  im Elsass bzw.
am Rhein französische Seite auskennen?
Freue mich über jede Antwort.

Gruß und Danke west


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo West,
Wilkommen hier on Board.
Ich kenne mich zwar in den Gewässern von Offendorf nicht aus, angle aber im Rhein auf französicher Seite und kenne die Seen des Seltzer Vereins.
Grüße
FH


----------



## west1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo FH

Was kann man unterhalb der Staustufe Iffezheim so alles im Rhein fangen.
Hauptsächlich Raubfische nach der Schonzeit.
Ich bin meistens mit der Spinnrute unterwegs.

Gruß West


----------



## don_king (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

bin auch öfters mit der Spinnrute in der Gegend unterwegs, Offendorf liegt fast vor meiner Haustür.
Welche Gewässer zum Verein gehören weiss ich abgesehen von einem Baggersee auch nicht, lohnt sich meiner Meinung aber auch nicht extra dort Mitglied zu werden.
Mit der Karte für das Department Bas-Rhin hast du so viele Gewässer zur Auswahl.
Sehr zu empfehlen ist der Offendorfer Jachthafen, leider sitzen dort meistens schon zig andere Angler an.
Unterhalb der Staustufe Iffezheim war ich auch schon ein paar mal, ist nicht schlecht mit dem kleinen Jachthafen und den Buhnen (aber leider auch jede Menge Ansitzangler).
Fangen kann man die ganze Palette an Raubfischen, von Barsch über Rapfen, Zander, Hecht bis Wels.

Woher kommst du denn?


----------



## west1 (4. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo
Ich komme aus Kappelrodeck. Habe in Freistett am Rhein die Karten Rheinlos 51 + Rheinlos54.
Heute morgen habe ich mir in Offendorf eine Karte geholt.
Von wo bist du?


----------



## don_king (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

bin aus Rheinau-Diersheim.

Welche Gewässer gehören denn nun zum Verein und was kostet die Karte?

Ich kenn nur den Baggersee wenn man am ersten Kreisverkehr nach der Grenze die erste Ausfahrt rausfährt. Dort waren wir vor ein paar Jahren ab und zu baden bevor er Eingezäunt wurde.


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo

Ich habe das erste Mal eine Karte in Frankreich.
Bezahlt habe ich 89 Euro. 25 Verein rest Staat.
Welcher Baggersee dazu gehört weis ich noch nicht, dort sind 2.
Alle Gewässer zwischen der Markierung  auf dem Bild gehören noch dazu.
Mir geht es eigentlich  nur um den Rhein, bei uns brauchst du ja für alle paar km
eine andere Karte.


----------



## don_king (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

das ganz unten müsste der See sein den ich gemeint habe und das mitten in dem markierten Gebiet ist der oben erwähnte Jachthafen. 

Für den und den Rhein brauchst du keine Karte vom Verein, deshalb habe ich gemeint dass es sich nicht lohnt sich die extra zu holen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Warst du schon mal an den beiden Häfen?
Darf man an der Illmündung angeln oder gibt es da eine Beschränkung das man Abstand halten muss wie vor einem Wehr.
Was geht am Damm unterhalb Staustufe?

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hier gibts gute Luftaufnahmen von ganzen Elsass, die sind viel besser als GoggleEarth:
http://www.cigalsace.org/BD_ORTHO_9798/index_ortho_1998.htm

und hier nochmal der Jachthafen in gross:
http://www.cigalsace.org/BD_ORTHO_9798/agrandissement/1998-1012-2429-67-113.htm


----------



## don_king (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Ja, war schon in beiden Häfen, allerdings nicht oft und habe auch nicht gut gefangen.

An der Ill-Mündung hab ich auch schon geangelt, ist erlaubt.
Ca. 100m vor der Mündung ist ein kleines Wehr, dort ist das Angeln verboten. Die Schilder wo's draufsteht sind aber fast nicht meht zu lesen, da hat mal jemand mit ner Sprühdose draufgehalten:q.

Ist hier gut zu erkennen: http://www.cigalsace.org/BD_ORTHO_9798/agrandissement/1998-1010-2427-67-113.htm

Direkt unterhalb der Staustufe hab ich noch nicht geangelt, ich bin mir aber auch nicht sicher obs erlaubt ist, vorallem jetzt wo die Fischtreppe in Betrieb ist.

Schau dir mal den Strassburger Hafen an, dort hats auch recht interessante Stellen.


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

An der Spitze vom Damm sitzen immer Angler.
Auf halber Länge Richtung deutsche Ufer sitzt auch öfters mal einer und angelt auf Karpfen. 
Den Hafen von Strassburg  werde ich mir mal anschauen.


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Als ich die Karte holte hab ich ein gelbes Blatt mit den Bestimmungen und
Sonnenauf—und Sonnenuntergängen bekommen leider nur auf französisch.

Reglementation de la Peche dans le Bas-Rhin

Gibt es das auch auf deutsch? 
Danke für die Antworten.
Fragen hätte ich noch einige.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hubert,

Das Blatt mit den Bestimmungen gibts auch auf Deutsch, ich finds bloss nicht mehr.

Ich hab mir die Karte für dieses Jahr aber wegen Schonzeit und Zeitmangel noch nicht geholt. Mach ich aber demnächst, dann hol ich wieder eins.

Anfang des Jahres hat mir ein deutscher Händler erzählt dass die Raubfischschonzeit im Elsass dieses Jahr bis Juni oder Juli dauern wird weil rund um Strassburg Schwarzbarsche besetzt werden.
Ob's stimmt weiss ich noch nicht, werde mich mal erkundigen.

Hast Du davon irgendwas gehört?

@all:
Wer angelt noch in der Gegend, meldet euch mal!

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Zu mir hat einer vom Verein gesagt die Schonzeit endet anfang Mai.

 Gruß Hubert


----------



## J-son (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hi,

ich angel auch auf der französischen Rheinseite. In dem PLZ-Thread 79 solltest Du so ziemlich alles finden was Du brauchst, da fast jeder Angler aus der Gegend um Freiburg auch'ne Frankreichkarte hat.

EDIT:http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=70404

Die Sonnenauf- und Untergänge brauchst Du nur, weil in Frankreich das Fischen eine halbe Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang begonnen werden darf, und eine halbe Stunde nach Sonnenuntergang aufgehört werden muss (nicht nur das Spinnfischen).
Ausnahmen sind Aalfischerei (bis 00:00, aber nur einige Monate im Jahr), und an manchen Stellen noch Karpfenfischerei (Bestimmungen kenn' ich nicht).
50 m oberhalb und unterhalb der Wehre ist angeln verboten, und falls Du Dir KöFis fängst, mach das bloss nicht mit der Senke (oder anderen Netzen).
Während der Raubfisch-Schonzeit darf man nicht spinnfischen (auch nicht auf nicht geschonte Fische).
Mehr weiss ich auf Anhieb nicht. Petri Heil und viel Erfolg!

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## west1 (5. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo J-son,

Danke für die Auskunft

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (6. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

die offiziellen Schonzeiten gibt es hier:http://membres.lycos.fr/fedepeche67/ouverturepeche.htm

Wegen der Schwarzbarschgeschichte muss ich mich mal erkundigen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (6. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan 

Danke für die Schonzeiten.

Ich war Heute mal drüben und hab mir einiges angeschaut.
Sind glaube ich ein paar gute Stellen dabei.
Darf ich in der Ill gesamte Länge und im Rheinseitenkanal ober- und 
unterhalb der Staustufe angeln? (siehe Bild)
Im Sommer werde ich es mal unterhalb von Iffezheim an den Buhnen probieren.
Da habe ich vor einigen Jahren auf der deutschen Seite ganz gut gefangen

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (7. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hubert,

soweit ich weiss darf die Ill und der Rheinseitenkanal auf ganzer Länge befischt werden, vielleicht mit ein paar kleinen Ausnahmen, dort stehen dann aber Verbotsschilder.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (7. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Danke für die Antwort.
Wo holst du deine Karte und was kostet sie?

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hubert,

ich hole meine Karte entweder in einem kleinen Angelladen in Strassburg oder in Gambsheim im Restaurant "Bellevue".

Kosten tut sie überall das Selbe, letztes Jahr waren es glaube ich ca. 65€.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Wenn ich jedes Jahr eine Karte hole soll meine in drei Jahren auch nur noch 65 Euro kosten.

Gruß  Hubert


----------



## don_king (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



west1 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jedes Jahr eine Karte hole soll meine in drei Jahren auch nur noch 65 Euro kosten.



Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz |kopfkrat.

Das Ausstellen der Angelkarte (das weisse Teil mit dem Passbild) kostet einmalig ein paar Euro und der bunte Zettel mit der Marke drin muss jedes Jahr gekauft werden und der Preis wird vom Staat festgelegt.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Ich kann dir auch nur schreiben was die mir vom Verein gesagt haben.
Als ich Vorgestern drüben war hat mir ein deutscher der aber nicht richtig deutsch konnte
auch gesagt, er zahlt nur 65 Euro. Das wäre nach 3 Jahren so.

Gruß  Hubert


----------



## don_king (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Komisch,

ich habe bisher jedes Jahr das Gleiche gezahlt, mal abgesehen von Preisänderungen.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (8. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Wenn ich mal etwas genaueres weiß schreibe ich es hier rein.

Hubert


----------



## Hades (11. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo ihr Rheinjäger#6

Ich befische auch seit 12 Jahren (mit Unterbrechung) die Französische Seite des Rheins Oberhalb und Unterhalb der Staustufe Iffezheim, und habe auch feststellen müssen, dass wenn ich mal ein Jahr oder zwei aus Beruflichen Gründen eine Pause einlegen musste danach die Karte auch teurer war als wenn man sie sich regelmäßig Jahr für Jahr gekauft hat.

Ansonsten kann ich zur Fischpopulation nur sagen dass es, was es Raubfisch angeht, eine TOP-Strecke ist vor allem wegen den klasse Buhnenfeldern.
Mein Verein ist schon seit Jahren Beinheim habe mir aber auch mal eine Karte in Selz geholt.

Grus Hades


----------



## west1 (12. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hades

Meinst du die Buhnenfelder unterhalb von Beinheim.
Nach der Schonzeit will ich mal dort hin.
Ich habe gehört  dass die Buhnen dort schon fast in Privatbesitz von deutschen Angler sein sollen. 
Ein Angler sei letztes Jahr von anderen beschimpft und verjagt worden.
Er war auf einer Buhne am blinkern als 3 andere kamen und sagten das ist unser Platz.
Gibt es das öfters dort?

Gruß West


----------



## Forellenhunter (12. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Also die Buhnenfelder werden ja nur noch belagert. Da wird sich kaum mal noch ein Fisch verirren. Wenn ja, wird er sicherlich mit Blinkern, Spinnern, Wobblern oder Grundbleien tot geschmissen...
Es gibt zum Fische fangen bessere Stellen.
Grüße
FH


----------



## don_king (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

Dort ist am Wochenende fast das ganze Ufer von Ansitzanglern belegt, jeder mit vier Ruten. Zum Spinnfischen ist dann sowieso kaum Platz.
Und leider auch viele unserer osteuropäischen Kollegen mit den guten Manieren und der waidgerechten Fischbehandlung :v

Anderes Thema:

Ich hab gerade meine Karte geholt, hat 62€ gekostet, einer weniger als letztes Jahr. Hat aber nichts damit zu tun dass es das dritte Jahr in Folge ist, sondern weil nach der Preissteigerung letztes Jahr weniger Karten verkauft wurden.
Deshalb wurden auch Schwarzbarsche besetzt, Schonzeit 29.01. bis 29.06., Schonmaß 30cm.
Die restlichen Bestimmungen haben sich nicht geändert, es darf weiterhin ab dem 12.05. auf Raubfische geangelt werden.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## Forellenhunter (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



don_king schrieb:


> ... es darf weiterhin ab dem 12.05. auf Raubfische geangelt werden.
> 
> Gruss Stefan


Und darauf warte ich sehnsüchtig...
Grüße
FH


----------



## west1 (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Hast du auch herausgefunden wo Schwarzbarsche eingesetzt wurden?

Heute war ich am Vereinsweiher Stippen gefangen habe ich nix.

Hallo FH: 

Auf das ende der Schonzeit werden wohl noch mehr warten!
Ich auch!

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (13. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



west1 schrieb:


> Hast du auch herausgefunden wo Schwarzbarsche eingesetzt wurden?



Ich weiss nur das rund um Strassburg (Kanäle, Ill, Hafen) welche besetzt wurden, ob und wo sonst weiss ich auch nicht.



west1 schrieb:


> Auf das ende der Schonzeit werden wohl noch mehr warten!
> Ich auch!



Aber hallo, bin schon ganz |krank:, vorallem bei dem Wetter!


----------



## Forellenhunter (14. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Viel. kann man sich ja mal zum Hecht-Stippen treffen...
Grüße
FH


----------



## west1 (14. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Viel. kann man sich ja mal zum Hecht-Stippen treffen...
> Grüße
> FH



Das können wir mal machen.
Muss nur mal schauen wo ich eine passende Stipprute herbekomme. 
Gruß west


----------



## west1 (16. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Auszug aus der Fischereiverordnung auf deutsch

DEPARTMENT BAS-RHIN - 2007

Gruß West


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



west1 schrieb:


> Auszug aus der Fischereiverordnung auf deutsch
> 
> DEPARTMENT BAS-RHIN - 2007
> 
> Gruß West


Kann die datei leider nicht öffnen. Was ist .rar für eine Datei?
Grüße
FH


----------



## danny877 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Kann die datei leider nicht öffnen. Was ist .rar für eine Datei?
> Grüße
> FH



.rar ist im Prinzip das gleiche wie eine .zip Datei. 
Es handelt sich um eine komprimierte Datei die entpackt werden muss.

Je nach ZIP-Programm kannst Du die .rar direkt damit entpacken. Falls das nicht geht installiere einfach das Programm WINRAR.


----------



## west1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



Forellenhunter schrieb:


> Kann die datei leider nicht öffnen. Was ist .rar für eine Datei?
> Grüße
> FH



Hallo FH

Wie oben schon geschrieben,
suche im Google  Winrar und installiere es.
Damit kannst es entpacken.
Es enthält eine PDF Datei.
Die PDF Datei war zu groß zum direkt einzustellen.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Danke, hat funktioniert. 
Ist allerdings die gleiche Seite(oder die gleichen Seiten) die ich auch habe. Bekomme ich jedes Jahr mit der Lizens ausgehändigt.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Hades (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Moin Männer!

Mich würde mal interessieren wann ihr eure Karten in Frankreich holt, also ich meine gleich am Anfang des Jahres oder wie ich erst am Ende der Raubfisch-Schonzeit.

Wie ihr vielleicht schon mitgekriegt habt bin ich auch nen Franceangler und hole meine Karte in Beinheim ist auch die naheste Ortschaft von Baden-Baden aus gesehen.

Wäre vielleicht mal interessant, wenn wir uns mal nen bissl über unsere Vereinsgewässer austauschen könnten |bla: also welche Fischarten in dem jeweiligen Gewässer ob See, Fluss oder von mir aus auch Teich vorkommen welche Erfahrungen gemacht wurden und was für Bedingungen man vorfindet also sprich Größe, Tiefe, Schilfgürtel, Bootsbenutzung usw.

Also wenn ihr dafür seit dann einfach Posten#6 

Gruß Hades


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Also, ich hol mir die Karte gleich am Anfang des Jahres. Die gibts meist ab Mitte Februar im Angelgeschäft in Seltz. Bis zum Ende der Raubfischschonzeit kann ich nicht warten. War letztes WE im Hafen von Beinheim mit der Feeder-Rute unterwegs. Konnte eine ca. 50cm Brasse und ein 35cm Rotauge erwischen. Für den Jahresanfang nicht schlecht und lässt auf ein gutes Jahr hoffen. Ansonsten war ehr mau mit Bissen. Wenn dass Wetter so weiter geht, will ich Anfang April mal auf Aal testen. Leider ist das Nachtangeln nur am Rhein erlaubt. 
Ansonsten sind meine Zielfische Zander und Hecht, allerdings meistens mit Naturködern. Da ich ein vernünftiges Schlauchboot mein Eigen nenne, natürlich meistens von dem aus.
Grüße
FH


----------



## west1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Ich war letzte Woche 2 mal an einem kleinen See direkt unterhalb vom Offendorfer Hafen.
Gefangen habe ich nichts.
Nächste Woche geh ich mal an den Hafen, vielleicht geht da ja was.
Ein paar Rotaugen sollten doch mal an den Haken gehen.

FH

Wie tief hast du die Fische gefangen? Das du sie auf Grund gefangen hast weis ich schon 
aber nicht in welcher Tiefe.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus,

ist unterschiedlich wann ich meine Karte hole, dieses Jahr wars letzte Woche. Vor der Schonzeit war ich nur zwei mal in Deutschland angeln.

Das mit den Gewässerinfos ist ne gute Idee! Meistens bin ich am Rhein und seinen Einmündungen unterwegs.

Vor zwei Wochen hab ich mich mal hier umgeschaut:

http://img252.*ih.us/img252/6356/rheingl1.th.jpg

Ist zwischen Strassburg und der neuen Rheinbrücke bei Altenheim. Dort hab ich noch nicht geangelt, sieht aber alles extrem gut aus. Werde nach der Schonzeit mal berichten wies dort läuft.

Gruss Stefan
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/%5BURL=http://*ih.us%5D%5BIMG%5Dhttp://img252.*ih.us/img252/6356/rheingl1.jpg%5B/IMG%5D%5B/URL%5D


----------



## west1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Kann und darf man auf die Insel beim Kulturwehr fahren.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hubert,

kann und darf man, allerdings nur in dem eingezeichneten Bereich. Der Teil südlich vom Wasserkraftwerk ist Naturschutzgebiet, dass Angeln im Rhein ist zwar erlaubt aber dann musst Du zu Fuss gehen.

Guss Stefan


----------



## west1 (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan

Die Insel habe ich mir in letzter Zeit schon ein paar mal mit Google angesehen.
Vor einigen Jahren habe ich zugesehen wie einer direkt unterhalb Kulturwehr,
am deutschen Ufer einen Hecht von 1,28m gefangen hat. |supergri
Die Insel müsste gut sein, da will ich in diesem Jahr auch mal hin.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Forellenhunter (18. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



west1 schrieb:


> Wie tief hast du die Fische gefangen? Das du sie auf Grund gefangen hast weis ich schon
> aber nicht in welcher Tiefe.
> 
> Gruß Hubert


Am Übergang vom Tiefen zum Flachen so bei 3-4Meter. Beide auf Madenbündel mit 4-6 Maden.
Grüße
FH


----------



## west1 (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo 

War mal einer am angeln bei dem guten Wetter?
 Ich habe vor morgen mal im Offendorfer Hafen zu stippen
mal sehen ob was geht.

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Forellenhunter (23. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Ich war vorletztes WE, erst oberhalb der Staustuffe Iffezheim, da war gar nichts, und Nachmittag im Beinheimer Hafen. Dort konnte ich eine schöne Brasse und ein gutes Rotauge erwischen. Will am Sonntag wieder raus, mal sehen was geht...
Grüße
FH


----------



## don_king (29. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Servus!



west1 schrieb:


> Ich habe vor morgen mal im Offendorfer Hafen zu stippen
> mal sehen ob was geht.



Und, wie wars?


Nochmal wegen den Schwarzbarschen, so wies aussieht ist das Ganze nur ein Gag um mehr Angelkarten zu verkaufen. Irgendwann dieses Jahr soll in Strassburg ein Wettfischen stattfinden zu dem die Fische in den entsprechenden Abschnitt der Ill eingesetzt werden, und was an diesem Tag nicht gefangen wird kann sich vielleicht etablieren. Von richtigem Besatz kann nicht gesprochen werden#c.

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (29. März 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo

Am letzten Samstag im Hafen.
 Ich habe ca. 30m. nach dem Ende der Steinpackung gestippt.
Außer das ich da 4 Vorfächer abgerissen hatte war sonst nix.
Nach 1 Stunde bin ich ans hintere Ende des Hafens, dort war es besser.
2 Bisse und ein Rotauge von 32 cm in 4m Tiefe.

Am Dienstag auch im Hafen gleiche Stelle 2 Rotaugen so um die 30 cm.

Und was war bei euch?

Gruß Hubert


----------



## west1 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Stefan + Forellenhunter #h

Wie sieht’s bei euch mit Raubfisch (Hecht, Zander) aus?
Bei mir war’s schon  besser.
6 mal im Elsass, 3 untermasige Hechte, 1 Rapfen 65cm, 1Schwarzbarsch ca.35 hat mir den Spinner vor die Füße geworfen.|supergri Der dachte wohl behalte dein Zeug selber!|supergri
An einigen Stellen könnte man  mit dem richtigen Gerät gut Rapfen fangen.

2 mal in Baden, 2 Hechte ca. 70cm und etwas über 80cm.  

Gruß Hubert


----------



## don_king (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Hubert,

bei mir läufts momentan auch nicht so toll, bisher ein ca. 50cm Hecht auf der Insel am Kulturwehr, eine 50er Hecht und ein 35er Rapfen im Strassburger Hafen.

Im Offendorfer Jachthafen hab ich noch nix erwischt, obwohl dort eigentlich fast immer Zander zu fangen sind.

Rapfen hats im Strassburger Hafen in Massen, viele von 70-80cm, sind allerdings nicht leicht zu erwischen.

Wo hat denn der Schwarzbarsch gebissen?

Gruss Stefan


----------



## west1 (3. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



don_king schrieb:


> Wo hat denn der Schwarzbarsch gebissen?



In Offendorf im Hafen.:q
Keine Ahnung wie der da hinkommt.
Zander im Rhein und Hafen geht nix.
Die Franzosen fangen auch mit Köfi so gut wie nix.#c

Gruß Hubert


----------



## Forellenhunter (4. Juni 2007)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Guten Morgen,
ich war gestern Abend erst das zweite mal auf Raubfisch unterwegs. Hatte auf Köfi zwei schöne Bisse, konnte aber keinen von beiden verwerten. Die Barsche und Zander sitzen derzeit an einem reich gedeckten Tisch, soviel Fischbrut hab ich noch nie gesehen. Da können die halt wählerisch sein.
Grüße
FH


----------



## Würmchesbader (10. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Sportsfreunde,
komme aus La Wantzenau und kenne mich ein wenig im Bereich um Strasbourg aus.
Zur Zeit ist es mit Raubfischen recht schwierig, da es unheimlich viel Fischbrut gibt.
Hatte auch bisher dieses Jahr bei Raubfischen kaum Erfolg.
Wenn ihr Interesse habt, können wir gerne einmal zusammen auf Jagd gehen.

Petri


----------



## west1 (11. September 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*



Würmchesbader schrieb:


> Wenn ihr Interesse habt, können wir gerne einmal zusammen auf Jagd gehen.
> 
> Petri



Hallo Würmchesbader, Könnte man mal machen, wann und wo? #:


----------



## Würmchesbader (25. November 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Wie sieht es mit einer Spinntour im Bereich der Ill aus?
Am Besten kontaktieren wir uns per mail!


----------



## Fitti (16. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Da Würmchesbader im Moment offline ist, ist es etwas schwierig mit nem "Date". War heute Morgen mit ihm an der Ill spinnfischen, war aber total dürftig. Jeder einen Biss, den wir beide nicht verwerten konnten.


----------



## kemati (10. August 2012)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo leute ich habe mal ne frage.
Gibt es auch tageskarten für gewässer umgebung offendorf?

Gruss
Kemal


----------



## aragon11 (18. Juli 2013)

*AW: Angeln im Elsass in Offendorf*

Hallo Leute,

hier steig ich gerne ein weiss jemand wo ich für den yachthafen in offendorf karten bekomme?

danke und gruss

aragon


----------

